# MobilePre USB Calibration Issues



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

I got a new computer and new soundcard but am having soundcard cal issues. Again.

I'm using a 1/4 guitar cable from the output to the input. The problem is that the levels are low and I can't seem to adjust them. I've spent an 1.5 hrs trying everything that I know but I can't get it.

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This thread may help.


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks but I've already gone through that thread.


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

BTW-using Windows 7


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

This isn't right but I can't figure out what's going on. My 1/4" doesn't work but the 1/8" does. It's now been 5hrs...

anyone?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

According to the manual all the inputs (XLR and 1/8" mic and 1/4" line) are mixed together in the unit, so if you can get signal via the 1/8" mic in then it is pretty odd not to get signal via the 1/4" jacks. Channel 1 should correspond to REW's "left" input and channel 2 to "right", so make sure the correct input is selected in REW ( the REW level meters will show the signal for both inputs). It may also be worth making sure the output is working correctly first, by feeding it straight to your system - note that in Windows 7 each application has a separate volume control, so with REW running you will need to click the volume icon in the system tray, select the mixer and make sure the volume control for REW is not turned down.


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you. 

I'm going to RS this A.M. to get the 1/4" to RCA adapters. I will come back and try everything and post my findings.


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

Got the 1/4" to RCA and nothing. Same thing. This is so frustrating. :scratch:


----------

